# Palau



## _Silurus_ (4. Februar 2011)

Hallo,

ich werde irgendwann in den nächsten Jahren Urlaub auf Palau machen. Ich meine das Palau in den Ozeanien 
Leider kenn ich mich nicht gut aus und Google hat auch nicht gerade das umfassendste Angebot. Vielleicht war ja schonmal einer da? Wenn ja, auch zum Angeln? Ich freue mich über jeden Bericht und jeden Tipp&Trick.

mfg Silurus


----------



## anglermeister17 (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Palau*

Ein derart exotisches Ziel, wo sowieso jemals kaum jmd. gewesen ist, und ziehe von den Reisenden nochmal die Leute ab, die keine Angler sind, oder zu jenem Zeitpunkt waren... was wird da übrig bleiben? 
Auf jeden Fall wünsche ich dir viel viel Glück!


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Palau*

Wo soll er es den sonst Probieren wenn nicht hier?

Viel Glück.


----------



## Dart (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Palau*



_Silurus_ schrieb:


> .....und Google hat auch nicht gerade das umfassendste Angebot.....


Also für jemanden, der evt. in ein paar Jahren da mal hin will, bietet Google ne ganze Masse an Informationen.:q
http://www.google.de/search?sourcei...TF-8&rlz=1T4TSEH_deTH358TH356&q=fishing+palau


----------

